

How to build a Java buildserver - Garbage
http://www.zenbi.nl/en/blog_how_to_build_a_java_buildserver.php

======
mthomas
Why not simply use Hudson: <http://hudson-ci.org/>. It has a bunch of plugins
<http://wiki.hudson-ci.org/display/HUDSON/Plugins>

